# Angeln in Polen Kamien Pomorski und Dziwnow



## kmd-m (20. Juli 2019)

ich fahre im Herbs nach Polen in die Region Kamien Pomorski und Dziwnow, nehme mein kleine Motorboot mit und möchte in den Gewääser dort Dziwna und Zalew Kamienski mein Glück versuchen, kenn mich leider nicht aus was für Fische es dort gibt, bevorzuge das Angeln auf Raubfisch.
Daher möchte ich wirsse ob einer von euch dort schon war und mit Tips geben kann auf was ich dort fischen soll und welche metoden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Juli 2019)

Is halt Brack- und wie im Rest der dem Haff angrenzenden Gewässer steht es recht gut um Barsch und Hecht. 

Die Locals machen in der Regel nicht viel Gedöns in Sachen Tackle- meist einfachste Löffel und Spinner....


----------



## kmd-m (4. August 2019)

Wie schaut es mit Schleppen vom Boot aus. Fahre Dienstag hin. Kann mir jemand in der Nähe von Zastan ne Slippstelle sagen


----------



## kmd-m (28. September 2019)

Kennt sich den niemand da aus mit dem angeln?


----------



## kmd-m (14. Juni 2020)

Wollte noch mal ne Anfrage stellen ob jemand dort erfahrung hat da ich im sommer wieder dahin fahre


----------



## kmd-m (23. Juli 2020)

Fahre nächste Woche wieder da hin. Währe um tips froh.


----------



## Ste511 (20. August 2020)

Hey,
Also ich fahre am Wochenende für 7 Tage dorthin. 
Versuche dort zu schleppen  und spinnen.
Geplant ist auch eine Grundrute mitzunehmen,  wo ich als Köder Würmer anbiete. 
Ich halte dich auf dem laufenden,  wie es mit den Fängen aussieht. 

Grüße


----------



## kmd-m (14. September 2020)

Suche immer noch Tipps für da


----------

